# Chickens, Chickens & more chickens



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry my subjects are limited & Smokey threatened to  me if I did post something up. 

Ellie Mae Easter Egger


Ellie Mae EE 1291 

Silkie Roo (my daughter's rooster)


Silkie Roo 1288

SFH Brown Roo(my rooster)


SFH Brown Rooster 1275 



SFH Brown Rooster 1264 

SFH Black Roo (hubby's rooster)


SFH Black Rooster 1258 

SFH 


SFH 1260


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sorry my subjects are limited & Smokey threatened to  me if I did post something up.
> 
> Ellie Mae Easter Egger
> 
> ...



Dang gurl!! You were posting up some good stuff before I left but Holy Crap! these are awesome. Magazine quality. Makes me hungry to


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Dang gurl!! You were posting up some good stuff before I left but Holy Crap! these are awesome. Magazine quality. Makes me hungry to



No No: You ain't eating my chickens. 

Thank you! I learned a lot from y'all! 

Still ain't got the self portraits down right though.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No: You ain't eating my chickens.
> 
> Thank you! I learned a lot from y'all!
> 
> Still ain't got the self portraits down right though.



Well, let's see one and I'll let you know.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Well, let's see one and I'll let you know.



It's on my page.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's on my page.



Yes it is and I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Yes it is and I think it's beautiful.



Awww thank you kindly  

I really prefer being on the other side of the camera though.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Mighty fine poultry (and pics).  Colorful collection!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Mighty fine poultry (and pics).  Colorful collection!



Thanks Dennis!


----------



## carver (Jul 1, 2014)

Dang Christy all them chickens and no fryers


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

carver said:


> Dang Christy all them chickens and no fryers



Lol nope......not yet anyways


----------



## quinn (Jul 1, 2014)

Long good! You do gots some colorful ones!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

quinn said:


> Long good! You do gots some colorful ones!



Thanks Quinn! 


This is not all of our chickens. We have some Buff Orpintons too! They were just not as cooperative for the camera.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

Here's one of the Buff Orpington hens.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 2, 2014)

I gotta agree with Smokey.



> Makes me hungry to



I like em when they are crispy brown.

Actually some fine poultry, Crickett.  You did em proud with the photos.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

Hoss said:


> I gotta agree with Smokey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Hoss! 

Don't get me wrong.....I love some fried chicken..... Just not gonna fry up my pet chickens!


----------



## carver (Jul 4, 2014)

Trick is to not get too friendly with them, names like wings,or nuggets or maybe thighs,for those full figured girls. you won't feel as sad when you eatum


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

Lost my rooster this morning!


----------



## carver (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, prayers sent


----------



## rip18 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good shots!

Hate that you lost your rooster though.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your rooster, Crickett.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

carver said:


> I'm sorry, prayers sent





rip18 said:


> Good shots!
> 
> Hate that you lost your rooster though.





Hoss said:


> Sorry to hear about your rooster, Crickett.





Smokey said:


>



Thanks y'all! I sure did miss hearing him crow this mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all! I sure did miss hearing him crow this mornin!


----------

